# November sales thread



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Sooooo, how's everyone doing as we head into the shopping season?
Were you affected by the introduction of the Countdown feature?
Any big promos paying off?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Not doing as great as this time last month - though I did a Kindle Promo at the beginning of Oct, so. Last November I had 9 sales total. So far I'm on x6 Amazon, x4 Kobo, x2 Apple and x2 Barnes & Noble.

I do have a Kindle Book Discovery promo on Friday so I hope to get a couple more sales then.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

My sales have been strong for both Amazon and D2D so it has been a good month for me.  I am not in Select so am not affected by that.  I don't give any books away or do any promotions but still get sales.  Of course, I have a lot of books and that helps.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Quiss said:


> Sooooo, how's everyone doing as we head into the shopping season?
> Were you affected by the introduction of the Countdown feature?
> Any big promos paying off?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Well so far this month has been good. I've sold around 500 books this month so far. However, sales have fallen off these past two days. I really hope it picks back up. I'm not really doing any promos.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay-ish. New book isn't selling as hot as I'd like, but they never do. Considering a price shift to $2.99 for the novellas (30k words) and novelette collections, and $3.99 for the omnibus.

Wondering if I should focus a bit more on marketing.

Standard stuff.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Doing pretty okay, considering I had 1 sale of my non-free books last month (October was strangely slow for me).
This month I've priced Disturbed Fate at $0.99 because of NaNoWriMo and I've sold 9 copies on Amazon US and 5 on UK, that is more sales than I've had last month so I'm happy about it. I'm changing the blurb on the book and will market it more after the change, hoping that it picks up some.

Magical Roads(freebie) is selling a steady 4 copies a day which is slower than last month but it keeps me mostly in the 7k-10k range in free ebooks and in the top 100 for teen > fantasy > coming of age and fantasy > coming of age (also a few more but those are shown).

On ARE on the other hand I'm selling 1 copy a day for Disturbed Fate, which I'm really happy with, even though I got a 2* ranking earlier in the month (which doesn't seem to slow down sales). This is the most steady I've sold books in months, even if it's just the single sale.


*edit* also 2 free sales of Magical Roads in Japan, hadn't sold there before yet. this is making me giddy


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Slow! Thus far only about 50 books. But I've got several new works ready to go perma-free, and sequels a plenty in the offing, so I'm hoping for a nice jump soon.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm up to 77 so far, a third of those from the book I just released on 11/1. I checked my figures and last November I sold 1 book, so I'd say there's been improvement.  

No big promos going until end of month, when I've got a Digital Book Today new release. Right now I'm focusing on December promos (going to put all my books on sale between Xmas and Epiphany).


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been holding fairly steady since putting my 1st in series at permafree in Sept. I did a 99c promo on the 2nd at the beginning of this month. Unfortunately it took over a week for AMZ to change my price back to $3.99 after it was over so I lost a bit of change there. Anyway, excluding the 1st free book and my 99c short story, I've sold over 500 of the other two this month. 

Permafree has vaulted my sales, but I'm so afraid of even being happy because I'm afraid I'll jinx it and it will all slam to a halt. Strangely, this little bit of success has made me more fearful of losing it than if I'd never had it. I'm even afraid to change my badge from Bronze to whatever the next color is.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

November is going pretty well for me - about the same as October. My fall sales are down slightly from the summer but still the best autumn I've had yet so I'm pleased. I have a small promo planned for the end of the month and am hoping that'll stand me in good stead come Christmas time. I've also got an upcoming release in January, so am primed to take advantage of what I hope will be the Christmas rush.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

We are halfway through the month and I am just a smidgen down from where I should be if I'm to match last month's numbers. Nothing serious, but I don't think I will see an increase this month over last. Just a feeling though.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmmm 1370 on Amazon, 159 on D2D, 20 on smashwords, a few on ARE.
October was better for me, but I'm still working to get it higher  Got a few promos next week, hopefully that'll drive a few sales.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

October was really nice, new release in September still going strong and more promo than I had ever done collectively over all my years of publishing. No promo and no new releases in November so far, so I'll probably have about 70% of October's sales. And if I do have a November release, it's a title readers have been waiting a long time for, so I'll promo release it at .99 for a week and lose out on $1700 or so in royalties from pricing it at 2.99 for the same period.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

November so far is "meh" for me. The worst month I've had in a while, but by no means the worst month ever. At least in the US. In the UK, I'm probably going to end up with the second or third best month I've ever had there, and those numbers are currently quite a bit better than my US numbers.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm having a good month. I seem to have pretty good Novembers, though.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Currently sitting at 165 sales, but not really doing much right now. I'm finishing off a book to publish on the 25th and working on NaNo, so I've not had much time to do promos or anything like that.


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

I sold 58 in October and am now at 64 for mid-November.  

If I get my new book out next week, I'm hoping to double that. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

November has the potential to top June 2013 as being my best month ever in revenue. It's close. In sheer units, it's blown every other month since I started self-publishing out of the water with just over 2900 sales so far.  (Seeing the 35% royalty vs. 70% effect in action.)

This is coming from having a pretty terrific BB promo on my box set and also catching an ENT promo that same week on it. What's surprised me is how strong the sales were on B&N- and continue to be now that I've pushed the price back up to normal. I have a new release coming out this week, so I'm pretty sure that will help push November to my best month so far.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

November is going far better than October. I've sold 13 copies between two books this month. Getting closer to the 50 copies sold club, the first milestone I guess. 

Had a good free promo with the second book of my series, 705 downloads worldwide. 

But I'm really looking forward to next month. I will finally be free from Select, and book 3 of my series would have been out for a week or so. Then I'll be able to make book 1 of my series permafree and see what happens. December can't come soon enough.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm riding the BBoS. 

On a positive note, at least my NaNoWriMo project is progressing well. I should break the 30,000 word threshold today.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

After selling 54 copies last month (continuing my downward slide), I'm at 22 sales this month.

I'm now in my 5th consecutive day without a sale of any kind. This is after removing two titles, one for each of my two series (including my best-selling title), and making them perma-free  (freeloads not included in the 22 sales). At the beginning of the month, I added a new title, my 12th, and it's sold a big four copies so far, which are included in the 22. No Kobo, no B&N, nothing overseas.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Strange month so far.

Down on UK sales, but a small but encouraging improvement in US sales.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Bit meh for me. I'm not doing too badly (nearly 1,000 copies sold so far), but sales of my latest title seem to be tailing off much sooner than sales of the first one did. I have a new release coming up in a couple of weeks, though, so hopefully that will kick-start things in time for Christmas.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Better than November last year (0), and better than last month (1 … 43 … I did release a novella in a new collection on Friday, and some short stories right before that introducing the collection.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

The month has been kind of wonky. At first it kicked off strong. Then when Countdown was announced, sales slowed. Now my UK sales have really picked up thanks to the first book in one of my series being free. I'm too lazy to go look at all of my book stats right now, but I know I've already sold over 1,000.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Dean Crawford said:


> Really? Wow, I made an assumption that summer might be the best season when people are on beaches reading their Kindles etc.


I would have thought the same, but the colder months definitely seem to be better. I first published in March and shot away like a rocket, then was most perturbed to see things head downwards from June/July onwards.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm sure I read something recently that said Christmas day and Boxing day are the biggest e-book sales dates of the year.

I have sold 0 books in November. Unsurprising really given that I won't be publishing until next month


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like 29 total for the month.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

My sales are down by one hundred. That's sucks big time,
But that is if I don't factor in the new book. The new book is doing well. I should be up to 2k in sales by end of month. I can't complain but in my head, I don't count the new book. For a year I have sold about 110 books a day. If I fall below that, I worry. Yeah I know I'm nuts but I think it's part of being a writer at this point. 
( I have to believe that or else in just nuts on my own)


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Had a VERY successful BB ad on my freebie, so am just under 900 sales on the second book of my series, and just under 700 on my third book, and about 150 copies of my omnibus on Amazon. Over at D2D, it is 413 books overall sold between B&N and Apple, but my book 2 is published through Smashwords on B&N, so not sure how many of those I have sold. 

In other words, I'm working on about 10X my sales for October, which is when I first got my permafree, and, before the permafree, I was looking at 30 sales a month for each of my titles. 

That said, keep waiting for the whole thing to come to a screeching halt like a Nascar Driver hitting a brick wall. Hasn't happened yet, but holding my breath....


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Crappy. I'll be lucky to sell 300 books this month.

But everyone knows that things are bad for me, because I've been whining about it for weeks on end. 

So, I'm going to shut up now. 

I've been very effing lucky this year, and I need be thankful instead of crabby.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

November's not been a good month for me and neither was October. I'd say I'm on course to be roughly 50% down on my previous months' sales (usually 2,000).

I've had a lot of returns, too (13, all in the US), which is unusual as I have never had more than a handful before.

Just as well I buy my Christmas presents for my large, extended family throughout the year, otherwise, it would have to be Scrooge-time!

Anyway, here are my figures:

PAID SALES (AFTER RETURNS)

UK:      210 + 2 Borrows
US:      282 + 2 Borrows
CA:        17      None
FR:          1      None
__________________
TOTAL: 514

Can only hope it picks up over Christmas when I have a number of my books in Countdown.

I haven't bothered to include sales by other etailers as they're never great.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

well, after a promising uptick in October, my sales crashed to precisely nothing on November 3rd. 
Don't know why. Just did. Except for Book 1, which is a good thing as it'll hopefully lead to readers moving on to the other title.

I'm flabbergasted by this, as the books have sold about equally well across the series, and are about equally well reviewed, considering the release dates.
Last  November was my second best  month ever, this time even if I double my sales by the end of the month it'll still be my worst month to date. It's beyond discouraging.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Last year October was the pits, and November was better. Now it's the other way around.  

Ah well, I've got a new books coming out begin December.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Ardin said:


> in the part of Canada I live in.


Off topic: I love Elora. My better half is from Fergus.

On topic: congrats on your success!


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

So far this month, sales are down somewhat from what they were this time last month.  But it's the gradual slide down from the last release in August, so I was totally expecting it.  I still feel pretty good about the month overall.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Dead. In. The. Water.

Last spring, I was averaging about 200+ a month, which though small potatoes to some, was amazing for me as a first time writer. Never quite recovered from the summer slump, though. I'll be lucky to get 20 this month, I think, but it depends on how soon my new covers will be completed and when/if I'll be able to set my first book to perma-free.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

98 sales so far for the month.  Better than September but way down from October.  I think I'll get pretty close to what I had last month when it's all said and done.  Still leaps and bounds from where I was a few months back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Right around 5,000 last I was told. But that was a few days ago.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

The good news for me is that if I get 7 more sales, I'll make it to the 3,000 total sales milestone.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely ahead of last month, thanks to an ENT Book of the Day for one of my fantasy romance titles. I have a BookBub 99¢ ad coming up on Wednesday, so I'm eagerly waiting to see what happens after that.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The first half of November has been as slow as October. However, I now have my sequel published on Kindle (other venues to follow soon). I'm hoping that injects some energy.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

October was awesome, only to stumble abruptly at the start of November, even in terms of freebies.

Oddly, D2D suddenly came to life, especially B&N, which I only switched over to D2D last week and yet has now sold more then I have there in all the time I had it pubbed through Nook.

I've got a flurry of releases waiting in hyperspace to spam at the end of the month, so we'll see what happens there. I haven't had a new release in six months.

Meanwhile, with the end of the webserial Worm, there are a ton of superhero weblit fans looking for a fix--and guess who has been waiting for them with open arms and a sidebar full of books to sell?


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

November has been decent for me. I am hoping December and January rock!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Ardin said:


> Awesome! You have to come by our restaurant next time you're around. Box Social in Elora!


Woo! I'd love that.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Adrian Howell said:


> Dead. In. The. Water.
> 
> Last spring, I was averaging about 200+ a month, which though small potatoes to some, was amazing for me as a first time writer. Never quite recovered from the summer slump, though. I'll be lucky to get 20 this month, I think, but it depends on how soon my new covers will be completed and when/if I'll be able to set my first book to perma-free.


Adrian, Why are you changing your covers? I think they're great. So vibrant and stand-out.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Sales are just okay - the surprise being a near 2:1 on nook over kindle.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

My new release has sold a few this month, but I've got multiple countdown promos beginning November 21. Not to go off on that tangent.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I had an uptick in October, but this is looking to be nearly the worst month evar.

This is not that surprising. I neglected things for a long time, and then published two new short books in September -- which pushed sales up a skosh in October.

Which should get me all excited to publish more stuff.  However, when I do that, I then fail on the follow ups.  So I need to hold back on publishing for a while and then pull the trigger when the follow ups are in order. I might do some shorties on my mystery western series, but everything else will wait until next fall.

The problem is that every time I get a sales bump, that plan goes out the window....

Camille


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

My Amazon sales are down again since last month (my best month since the spring), but I noticed a marked uptick in sales at B&N.

Rue


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

November sales are dismal at best.  Now back to Nano month...


----------



## Karen Kincy (Aug 11, 2013)

Crossed the 50 sales mark this month for my one and only indie title. Not bad, not bad at all. (Or so I keep telling myself.) I've got a big blog tour and a Kindle Countdown Deal scheduled for December, so we'll see how that goes.

Karen


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

My sales are worse than last November. And last November was my first month.


----------



## T. McDonald (Nov 19, 2013)

November is a bit lower than October. Just over 1100 sales on ten titles.

T.


----------



## Mike_Author (Oct 19, 2013)

I am still seeing a 10-20% increase in revenue (I don't really concentrate on individual sales numbers) each month in KDP and November is so far on track to exceed this even - so very happy!  I am by no means James Patterson (or even John Locke) though, so this is off a modest base.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm at about 700 sales thus far, so down significantly from October (although I did have a new release then). Obviously, I need to get the next book out.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

November is the same as October for me (thanks to ENT). 900 sales more or less. Hoping for more in December.  Would really like to pass 1,000 sales in a month  And my new release might just push me past that goal.


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

The books in my signature are slow. But I have two new ones up in erotica under a pen name and for the first time I've sold over 500 books in one month. That's overall in both genres. I'm thrilled with that and inspired to keep writing. I two erotica WIPs and I'm working on finishing the fifth installment to my books in my sig. I hope to get that done in the next week so I can get it edited and published just before Xmas.


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

It was my best month since May. Still nothing to make a difference in my life, but I still celebrate every single sale, and extend a warm smile, a heart of gratitude towards those willing to invest money, and time with me as a new writer. 

I moved 12 books.  Up from 6 over the last 6 months.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

17 sales on Amazon (including 2 paperbacks), but I'm not entirely sure if this is a leftover effect from my KDP Select promo from last month, or if these were people who downloaded the first part which is now perma-free. Either way, this makes it my 2nd or 3rd best month so far (October was the best so far).


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a great response to my new release. It charted as high as the last one, but at 3.99 this time and not 99c so next month I can discount which is what I was trying to achieve. I'll finish the month at around 500 sales. Before the book released, I was sitting at around 200.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Up to 14 now after uploading episode 3. And with a bargin booksy ad for tomorrow, I hope to finish the month strong.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my best month ever!  It's also my only month given that I published on the 26th 


I've sold three paperbacks and no ebooks so far. Happy with that!  I start my publicity drive on Tuesday so I'm excited to see what December brings.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> My sales are worse than last November. And last November was my first month.


Ditto. I'm around 160 for November. Last November I had well over 400. With fewer titles. 
No promos in November, though. I have a BookBub on Sunday, so hopefully that'll pick things up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> 17 sales on Amazon (including 2 paperbacks),


2014 needs to be the year I tackle paperbacks.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

October was my best month ever (6000+ sales - new release third book in series).  November is good too, about half the sales and little over half in money but I'm not complaining. Tragic went permafree, as did Clutch this month.  I have two Bookbub ads in December, one for Junco Omnibus, one for Tragic. Plus I'm releasing a novella mid-month to promo a Tragic spinoff release in January, right before the Tragic ad. So I expect December to be about the same.

B&N is still a nice paycheck for me, almost 400 sales there.

Oddly for me, Black Friday is a bust in fiction.  My non-fiction just raked in a ton of sales though.  If I add my non-fiction Black Friday sales in with my fiction, I'm right back to where I was last month, possibly a lot better, the day's not over yet.


----------



## Riley Graham (Sep 1, 2013)

I just published my first novel late Sunday night so have nothing to compare this month to. But I've sold 7 on Kindle and 5 on Nook so far--probably mostly to people I know at this point. Nothing today but I hope that's because people are busy shopping Black Friday sales. I do have 5-6 friends/family members waiting for the paperback, which should be ready in the next week or so. Hopefully I will continue to sell, even at this conservative rate, once I've exhausted the pool of people who know me personally  

Thanks everyone for sharing your numbers. It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one just barely in the double digits. I wish everyone the best with your books.


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

Today I reached 100 sales this month, exactly. (October was 58.)  I'm pretty happy with that, would be happier if I had more works in the bucket, but ... \o/


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I'm doing everything wrong.

My sales at the moment are about the same as November 2012, when I was just starting the new pen name.

I'm changing some of my strategies and working on a new plan right now. I know the market is always changing, and trends come and go along with trend-chasers (of which I'm obviously one), but I'm sucking at this right now.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

A whopping 2 sales here.  My handful of titles got hit in the erotica purge back in September and I was too anxious to upload them again, even with changes.  I figured I'd wait 'til things had died down and have only just started to re-upload them all.  It's tough getting any sales worth mentioning for my short stories without at least one on the new release list.  Hoping to have 3 new releases in December.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Around 17K. Down a little from last month, but not about to complain.

Haven't seen any appreciable uptick today, btw.


----------



## dkw (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your numbers, everyone. This is really interesting. While this may be obvious to others, I just want some clarification: Am I correct in assuming that all of the sales figures stated in this thread refer to paid books, and _not_ free promos/perma-free? Thanks!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am at 40 sales across all platforms and this has been a strange month. The last week or so I have only had one or two sales. It seems like all the sudden my book have disappeared. As far as money goes not my worst month but I have never had it where I sell nothing not even a 0.99 book. I was all excited for the holiday and now that they are here I will be glad when they are gone. Hard to think of a book to write again when everything has shut down in sales. Bad month for me.

I have always had a few books rated below 100,000 and now my best rated book is 338,000 and climbing fast. most are at 350-600,000 never had this happen and that is after a few new releases that received ok reviews. I was messing around with pricing raising and lowering the new releases and I was selling nothing at 0.99 so I went to 1.89-1.99 and now i went back to 2.99. If it's not selling at 0.99 I guess being at 2.99 will make no difference. Bummer month.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sales on my individual titles are up 25% (not counting the group box set I'm in), so things are very good. I've also got about 8% of my sales from B&N for once, when normally it's more like 3%. I'm pretty stoked about that. It more than makes up for my slight decline in Apple sales.

It's still only my second best month in unit sales (again, not counting the group box set), but possibly my best royalty month ever.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Boyd said:


> How scary two weeks have been  I am now pushing 400, but I can update this after tomorrow for firm numbers. I had a perma-free go live


Boyd congratulations on your sales, sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Boyd said:


> How scary two weeks have been  I am now pushing 400, but I can update this after tomorrow for firm numbers. I had a perma-free go live


Congrats!!


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Almost 17k, which will make it my second-best month in units. I'd hoped for it to be the best, started out with a bang with a free promo (and a new book in the middle of October), but it's slowed quite a bit. It'll be by far the best in dollars, though, which is great. 

I've scheduled my first-ever Countdown promo for between Christmas and New Year's, got a BookBub ad, and I'm really interested to see how that works. I've kept doing the occasional free promo as that continues to work well, but I want to have more than one string to the bow, time to see if this will work. Working on a new book that should be out in mid-to-late January, so hopefully between the promo and that, January will be good, not expecting too much of December. 

Best thing for me has been the HUGE sigh of relief for my second series taking off (between the free promo of Book 1 and the release of Book 2). I was so worried that people would only buy me for New Zealand books, and didn't want to be stuck, feeling like I had to write the same kind of book over and over. Release of my first book in the new series in April wasn't too spectacular, fed my fears. Now I have a lot more confidence that I can keep going where the muse takes me--which is a huge relief. Though I'm still planning to write another NZ book after the WIP is done. Partly because I have to go back to NZ to do it. Such a good excuse.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mimi said:


> I think I'm doing everything wrong.
> 
> My sales at the moment are about the same as November 2012, when I was just starting the new pen name.
> 
> I'm changing some of my strategies and working on a new plan right now. I know the market is always changing, and trends come and go along with trend-chasers (of which I'm obviously one), but I'm sucking at this right now.


My September was awful, Dalya. Just horrible. And it's very fresh in my mind right now because the payment just came in.  This selling stuff has a cycle to it, and we're all in different places in the cycle.

Your new book isn't out yet, right? It will pick up as soon as that comes out. That's why my September was so bad, I was in between books two and three as well.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Mimi said:


> I think I'm doing everything wrong.


Gosh, I've seen your stuff all over the place. I recognize your books, and I hardly recognize anything, LOL. I expected when I started out that things would follow a fairly steady upward trend, that once I got some momentum and people started knowing who I was, it would get better and better, but that hasn't been the case. It's been very up & down. October was half of August and I was really depressed about it. That's why November has been such a relief.

You don't know what will put you over the hump. Your covers and blurbs are fantastic, and it sure looks like you've got some loyal readers. Keep going. Wishing you the best.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

120 so far for November. This doesn't include my book that's in a boxed set. Should I include the sales from the box set? 

ETA: editing this to include the sales made in the box set I'm in. total November sales...drumroll...5966.


----------



## WordSaladTongs (Oct 14, 2013)

November has been sassy minus one S. (Hint: the first one). I'm at just under 300 sales across all channels. This isn't unusual for me this time of year, but it's hard not to be at least a little saddened by a downturn. One good thing is that my higher priced books (2.99-6.99) move the most copies so it'll at least cover the mortgage.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Ohhhh, scored two five-stars for Sky Hunter today.
It's all good.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Quiss said:


> Ohhhh, scored two five-stars for Sky Hunter today.
> It's all good.


Good job. Feels great ...I scored a fiver the other day.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I did manage to break 300... 370, last I looked, but that's only because of a massive $.99 sale on eight of my books. I can't quite be sure how many of those sales are at the $.99 price point. Won't know until the detailed report comes out. So, anyway, it's a crappy month in terms of money for me, and my life keeps getting more expensive by the day. (I swear, is it some kind of sick joke for the universe to make us ridiculously ill _two months_ before we can buy health insurance?? And if I have any more problems with cars needing massive, pricey repairs, I think I may start shooting things.) I wish there was some way to be _sure_ that the next thing I wrote would actually sell some decent copies. I know there isn't a way, but if I had a wish--no, scratch that. If I had a wish, I would wish to have millions of dollars, so that I could just write whatever I wanted to write and not worry about whether it sold or not.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

November is my third best sales month ever, though there's an outside chance to bump that rank to second best if the new release from a few days ago has a nice surge. I'm very pleased, given that it's been 7+ weeks since my last paid ad and the new release only came out a couple of days ago. Very curious to see what December and the new year will bring.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty crap, about half of last month. 

The Kobo debacle has put to boot in my sales, since I sell about 70% of total sales on Kobo. They're starting to pick up a bit again, but I suspect Kobo as platform may need some time to recover.

Money-wise, I should still see a couple of hundred $$$ because when sales are crap like this, I definitely don't want to sell my books for 99c. Strangely enough my bestsellers are always my more expensive books.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

November's been poky for me compared to September and October - 100 sales, 1/3 of which have been the brand new title - but I'm not complaining. I have a BookBub scheduled for just before Christmas and am very excited. Also, got the first review in for the new title and it's a four-star.


----------



## Skye Ronan (Oct 31, 2013)

Half as many sales as last month but twice as much profit. I raised my prices from $.99 to $2.99 and released a 8 book serial compilation under my other pen name.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Egads.

I sold two books in France.

*boggles*

ETA: that makes me #58 in Space Opera


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

More books, more sales. BN went down a bit but came back OK.  

On the other hand if someone paid me a dime for every time i checked kobo and itunes, i'd have made more in a month than what I made selling on those platforms. Very curious as to how you guys pull it off.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I should come in at just over 1600, which is not too bad although not as good as I was hoping. New title out on Monday though (or possibly Tuesday), so hopefully that will give December a boost.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Around 17K. Down a little from last month, but not about to complain.
> 
> Haven't seen any appreciable uptick today, btw.


17K! Holy crap I'm so jealous. Is that mostly your box set? I see it at the top part of lists all the time on Amazon that I often watch.


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

Christian Price said:


> It was my best month since May. Still nothing to make a difference in my life, but I still celebrate every single sale, and extend a warm smile, a heart of gratitude towards those willing to invest money, and time with me as a new writer.
> 
> I moved 12 books. Up from 6 over the last 6 months.


13! 

Someone blew the dust off my Nook Shelf and picked up a copy. Thank You!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

41 books but that was with a lot of promo and two new releases. Going to push harder for December.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll definitely cross 1000 units this month, but GEEZ is it sputtering out at the end here!

PUT DOWN YOUR FORKS, PEOPLE, AND BUY SOME BOOKS!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

markecooper said:


> 17K! Holy crap I'm so jealous. Is that mostly your box set? I see it at the top part of lists all the time on Amazon that I often watch.


Yeah, close to 11K of that is the set. Hate to sell it for $0.99, but as long as it's getting results...


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Egads.
> 
> I sold two books in France.
> 
> ...


I sold one book in Japan. I was shocked!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Yeah, close to 11K of that is the set. Hate to sell it for $0.99, but as long as it's getting results...


Crikey mate 11k at $0.99 is still a nice number. I have my box sets at full price now and I haven't seen a drop in sales for the individual books. I am tempted to try $0.99 for December and see what happens. Blimey, even if it does cannibalise single books royalties should improve.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

2,311 for the month.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay, another five star, this one on booklikes.com 
Not only five stars, but a gif.









I figure one of these five-star babies makes me happy like, hmmm, 50 or 60 sales would. So I'm ending the month on a WIN.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

250 combined on all Amazon stores and 50 on All Romance Ebooks. Not too shabby, I made a lot more money than I did last month, even with one of my books at $0.99 instead of $2.99.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I just hit 1000 sales this month. About the only good thing I can say about my November sales is that they are up slightly over my dismal October sales.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm at 980 today, but should hopefully just make 1000 by tomorrow. I was doing really badly and then yesterday, boom, 80 sales! Including a couple of paperbacks. The only thing I can think of is Black Friday, plus the rafflecopter giveaway I was running ended.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking like about 31K units sold this month. I could get used to this.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

My month's been pretty good for me - about 60 sales. However, that includes two new books releases, with New Alliances taking quite a few of those sales. I'm pretty happy since I've done no promo and just had me head down doing NaNoWriMo.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

blakebooks said:


> Looking like about 31K units sold this month. I could get used to this.


You rock, Russell. (My husband is on his third Jet book as I write...)

 My November was happy-making: 750+. Most of which I owe to a late-in-the-month Bookbub .99 ad. I have a new release for next month (finally finished my trilogy!), so I'm looking forward--more to January than December.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just shy of 3100 sales for the month- thank you, Bookbub.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Not too bad... right at 700 sold across three titles. I'm going to take a little break from paid marketing for a few months, though, just to see what happens, so I expect December-January to be much lower.

Going to focus on getting the next book + a short story out + re-work the covers of the first two books. That'll keep me occupied!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I spoke too soon, and had my best ever sales day yesterday. Sitting at 609 for the month, most at $3.99.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I just have one book out, and it went permafree a couple weeks ago. Sold 11 copies this month and gave away 6140, plus a few dozen on iTunes, Kobo, Smashwords, Google Play, and DriveThru Fiction. All the sales came after the book went free. Before that, it hadn't sold a copy in two months -- it was completely invisible.

I figured I'd start trying to set the book permafree in mid-November, and hopefully have it done by the time I release the next book at Christmas time. I was pleasantly surprised when the permafree went through immediately on Amazon.com.


----------



## dkw (Sep 20, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> I just have one book out, and it went permafree a couple weeks ago. Sold 11 copies this month and gave away 6140, plus a few dozen on iTunes, Kobo, Smashwords, Google Play, and DriveThru Fiction. All the sales came after the book went free. Before that, it hadn't sold a copy in two months -- it was completely invisible.


Wowza, you got all of those [awesome] reviews in just the past few weeks?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

dkw said:


> Wowza, you got all of those [awesome] reviews in just the past few weeks?


Why yes, I did. <preens>

Just kidding. The book's been out since April 2012. That strange Amazon glitch gave it a new publication date when I monkeyed with the series title.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Right around 4,300, thanks to 99¢ ads on BookBub and ENT. I have no illusions about December being this awesome, but I'm doing a fantasy romance group promo next month, and I hope that will keep up some of the momentum.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm at 3055 for Amazon.com and 1230 for all the other countries and outlets. I actually sold 45 paperbacks, my highest ever, with only one in the - what's that promotion called when you buy a paperback and get the ebook free? Anyway, I sold four of those. Kobo sales really slowed down for me too and I don't write erotica. Hope they recover soon.

I'm down about 300 books from last month, which was my best month ever. Just published a new book last week, or it would have been worse.


----------



## Alex Jace (May 6, 2013)

Slightly slow month at a fraction under 150 sales. I'll continue to have fevered dreams of some day breaking the 200 mark. One step at a time.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I had 534 sales for November! Broke past my 400 sale barrier and hit right on to 500!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

A little over 40,000 books this month. But 35,000 of those were because of a boxed set I'm involved in.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I had my best month yet in November. It was small potatoes to most of you (only double digits), but it was progress for me. I released Book 2 of my series very late in the month. I had decent sales on it PLUS extra sales on Book 1. It was all the proof I needed to write and publish a bit faster. (As if I needed proof )


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

mariehallwrites said:


> A little over 40,000 books this month. But 35,000 of those were because of a boxed set I'm involved in.


Actually, it sounds like we sold 42000 on the box, so you're really at 47000.


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

tee hee hee


----------



## azbrittney (Aug 7, 2013)

I am new to all of this. To be honest, I have no clue what I am doing. I also have no money to invest for paid promotions. However, after lurking here for some time I got a few ideas and pointers. I am thrilled to have sold 54 copies of Outcall in November on Amazon. I think that is okay for a newbie. Thanks to all for sharing your experiences!


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

November was my best yet, up from about 50 sales in october to about 75 in November. Still a ways to go, but it was a nice improvement.


----------



## Karen Kincy (Aug 11, 2013)

I came sooo close to hitting 100 sales in November for one title at $4.99. I technically did if you count the international sales and ignore one or two of the refunds. 

Still really excited!

Karen


----------

